# Talk to me about... Ribs



## instamatt (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi all,

It's been a while I know. But I need some good advise on Ribs!

Methods used? Which kind of Rub? Foil or not to foil? That is the question!

Any advise is welcomed :) I'm heading for a birthday BBQ in a couple of weeks and I want to blow the socks off some people 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Many thanks

M


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2015)

Here are my competition winning, go-to Rib recipes.

*Smoked Ribs as easy as 3-2-1*

A full rack of Spare Ribs will take about 6 hours at 225*F...The 3-2-1 smoked rib recipe is a good way to smoke ribs and tends to turn out perfect ribs every time whether you are using the meatier Full rack spare rib or the Saint Louis cut. Baby Back ribs use a 2-2-1 method. The ribs are smoked at 225 - 250 degrees for best results...
The 3 stands for the 3 hours that you initially smoke the ribs with nothing but your favorite rub on them and some smoke with your favorite hardwood such as hickory, apple, pecan, etc. After the 3 hours you remove the ribs and quickly double wrap them in heavy duty foil.. just before you seal them up add some Foiling Juice or Apple Juice and close the foil leaving some room around the ribs for the steam to be able to flow around the meat and the juice to braise the meat which Flavors/Tenderizes it.

The ribs cook in the smoker wrapped for 2 hours undisturbed. There is no need for Smoke at this point... After 2 hours remove the ribs from the smoker, unwrap, saving any juices in the foil, and place back into the smoker for the final 1 hour, with smoke if you wish.This firms them up, creates a nice Bark and finishes the cooking process. You can add a glaze or sauce at this point if you like. The meat will be pretty close to fall off the bone and be extremely juicy, tender and flavorful...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar,( I include this). Or add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service or serve with KC Bubba Q Juice as desired.

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Your Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello.  Thank's JJ!  Welcome back Matt.  Blowin socks off is JJ's thing!   You have your choice!  I can offer no better help.  Not my "thang" but I can see why you want to go there.  SHOW YOUR STUFF BUDDY!  Good luck Mate!  Hope all turns out well.  If us mere mortals can offer any advice you know where to find us.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## instamatt (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow thank you JimmyJ that is just what I was after. 3-2-1 method sounds like just the ticket.

Danny, thank you for the post it's been quite a busy couple of months with work but I've made time in the next couple of weeks for a couple of planned smokes plus my yearly BBQ, there will be updates and pictures.. lots of pictures


----------



## wade (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Matt. Don't be too strict on the last hour of the 3-2-1. Depending on the temperature of your smoker and the thickness of your meat you may need all of of the last hour or you may need none of it. Look at the ribs after the 2 hours in the foil and monitor them for the last hour.

There is no absolute way of telling when they are done but you will soon get to know.

Look at the tip of the rib bones - if the meat has pulled back 1/4 inch or more then they are probably done.
You can also try probing them with a toothpick. When it slides in with no resistance then they are probably done.
You can hold the ribs in tongues at one end and when you lift them and bounce them gently the ribs should bend and then begin to split. If there is only a slight crack then they are not quite ready but if they look as if they are going to break then they are done.
I hope this helps.


----------



## instamatt (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Wade,

Thank you for the advice. That is I think the main problem I'm having at the minute. When is the meat done???

But I guess it is only thing I can learn with time and smoking :)

M


----------



## wade (Jul 3, 2015)

Matt, don't try to strive for someone elses idea of "perfection" as people like their ribs in different ways. Some will like theirs with a bit of bite but others will prefer them fall-off-the-bone. The ribs are "perfect" when they are exactly as you and your guests like to eat them.

Ribs are a good place to begin as they are probably one of the more forgiving cuts of meat to smoke but they are also one of the most subjective as they are not usually cooked by temperature. When you cook things like pulled pork or brisket the temperature probe will take much of the guess work out of "when it is done".


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Matt, looks like JJ and Wade have you covered with the ribs.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## instamatt (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you Wade, I will keep everyone posted on how it goes


----------



## smokewood (Jul 6, 2015)

On a positive side we can show you at the Smoking Weekend at the end of the month,  It's only just up the road from you, will you be able to make it?


----------



## instamatt (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Smokewood,,

I am planning on coming down for the feast on Saturday - That sounds really cheeky of me to say haha

I will not be staying overnight as i'm local but I hope to get down and meet you all.

This of course all depends on work but I am hopeful :)

M


----------



## wade (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Matt - It will be great to see you there. Come down when you can


----------



## ewanm77 (Jul 7, 2015)

Remember to pull the membrane off the back


----------



## smokewood (Jul 8, 2015)

That's great, I look forward to it. Get Mrs instamat to drive so you can have a beer or two. 
See you in a couple of weeks


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 9, 2015)

I prefer a little firmer texture. I've been using a variation on Disco's method lately and I gotta say it's produced the best ribs I've ever made. And it's incredibly simple. 
I get my smoker going at 300°f (149°c)
I pat the ribs dry after rinsing and removing the membrane. Then I spray a light mist of olive oil. Then a uniform, fairly light coating of rub. Then onto the smoker. I'll check the temp with my Thermapen at the thickest part of the rack between the bones at around the 2 and a half hour mark. I'm shooting for 170°f (77°C)
It's usually pretty close at 2.5 hours. Once it's there I brush lightly with sauce or glaze and let them go until they hit 180°f (82°c), usually another 30 minutes or so. Then I wrap them in foil and let them rest about an hour. Just before serving I'll put them either directly over the coals or under the broiler to give a little sear. These have consistently been the most moist, tender, perfect ribs I've ever had. 












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jul 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jul 9, 2015


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 9, 2015)

Here's Disco's original post on his ribs:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177048/ribs-the-way-i-like-them/0_80


----------

